# Matthaus passion /chailly 2010



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

I was quite puzzled at first with CHAILLY 's recording of MATTHAUS PASSION .Whereas its rapid tempis require adjustments , its seduction became undeniable to me , due to its dramatic commitment as well as the silk textures and smoothness of its forces .Besides its probably the only version you are entitled to play through ,due to its rapid pace and length (2:40).A true musical wonder .


----------

